# Old Country over under grill BBQ Guru Install



## lmoguel22000 (Jul 29, 2017)

Do anyone have insight on how to install a BBQ guru cyberq on Old Country over under pit?


----------



## Marian Starks (May 24, 2019)

anyone?


----------

